# Southeast Ohio Cell Phone Service?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Is there much difference in good signal these days between the different companies offering service?

I'm looking to buy a new phone and wondering which company has the better signal strength, if any?

Whats your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Verizon seems to have the most coverage 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I live in Rushville, frequently drive thorough Bremen, Logan, and the Sugar Grove area - I have Verizon and have had very few times I can't get a signal - usually only when in a deep valley. A few times a year I have to take the on-call phone at work. It's sprint, and if I get anywhere other than near a major road or city (SR33, SR22, Lancaster) I don't get a signal.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have some property right on the Athens co. Morgan co. line. Sprint is horrible. Lose signal very shortly after turning off 33 onto 550 heading towards Amesville and nothing from there on. Coverage is very spotty around Burr Oak lodge too.

I kinda like the peace and quiet of not having the phone work when I go down there though...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim,
Like others have said, Verizon works great for me down here.
I tried AT+T...it was awful in many different areas.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks alot guys, I really appreciate it. I haven't heard for a couple years how the situation is in the lower part of the state. I guess Verizon is still the best thing going. 
I'd heard something about one or more phone companies using Verizon towers for their customers?

Lew, its great to hear from you! I hope you and --- are doing well these days!


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Many of the towers are not owned by the cell companies - they are owned by private firms that lease space on the tower. One tower may have equipment for different cell providers. What I have found in our area is that some of the companies only have equipment near the major towns and towers that are along main roads. verizon seems to be the only one concerned with providing coverage in the outlying areas.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That helps to understand why Verizon stays #1. 
Thanks RushCreekAngler.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

scallop said:


> I have some property right on the Athens co. Morgan co. line. Sprint is horrible. Lose signal very shortly after turning off 33 onto 550 heading towards Amesville and nothing from there on. Coverage is very spotty around Burr Oak lodge too.
> 
> I kinda like the peace and quiet of not having the phone work when I go down there though...


that area is not good At&t and trac phone is the same way no service out that way


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Avoid Nextel/Sprint like it's the plague. That's my advice. Take it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, that pretty well covers most of the options. I'll go with Verizon. 

I appreciate all of your help. 


* Maybe this thread will also be helpful to some others here.


----------

